# think i mist be daft!



## prossernoski (Oct 16, 2011)

hiya - been watching what goes on here on and off and when a friend said i should enter the competition - wham bam, here i am... picture uploaded... waiting for my new lens ;-)

Now.. i would like to update my profile with picture etc and more information about myself but can not seem to find where i do this...

can you point me in the right direction please...

many thanks!


----------



## prossernoski (Oct 16, 2011)

not only daft but poor at spelling too!

*must


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2011)

Good things come to those who wait. You need a certain number of posts (10, I think) before you can add a signature. Then, click on Profile in the bar near the top, and there will be a third choice: Forum Profile.


----------



## prossernoski (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Neuro! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2011)

I guess 4 posts is the magic number...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2011)

CR requires a few posts to turn on that feature. It came about do to spammers with robots that signed them up and posted links in the profile to business web sites.

This was done to fraudently raise the rating of the web sites in Google, by crooked SEO companies. 

If Google found this, they might ban CR as a link farm, so thousands of fake members had to be manually checked and removed, it took several moderators working weeks to check each member and remove the bad ones.

The number of posts required to enter a profile has changed a couple of times, and might change again if the spammers take advantage.


----------



## mr.ranger (Oct 17, 2011)

nuero how can i change the power shot 100 that under my name?


----------



## Meh (Oct 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I guess 4 posts is the magic number...





Signature feature turned on for me after 10 posts although I didn't add anything. Perhaps it's not automatic at a certain number (if so spammers would get it automatically as well after posting any crap) but rather when the moderators review the account after a few posts and feel like it's a real contributor?


----------



## Meh (Oct 17, 2011)

mr.ranger said:


> nuero how can i change the power shot 100 that under my name?



That is automatically assigned based on number of posts. You are raised to higher models as your post count goes up.


----------



## prossernoski (Oct 17, 2011)

an incentive to post then ;D


----------



## epsiloneri (Oct 20, 2011)

The big question is, when will we see neuroanatomist become a 1D X?


----------



## prossernoski (Oct 20, 2011)

lol - i thought that!


----------

